# No idea for 3d stabilizers.... so many to choose from!!!



## wings (Oct 27, 2005)

need a 3d stabililizer setup.. 

bow mathews apex 7, at 29" draw, 50-60 lbs...


man i have no idea where to start...............not many people offer help at local shoots to try stuff..

my other accessories are :
spot hogg- hogg father sight with lens and hood
trophy taker blade rest
truball ht back tension, stan shootoff realease
JUST NEED SOME STABILIZERS...??


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

They are all over the classifieds by some up cheap and give them a shot.

Heck I scored a great deal on my 36" super stix....I love it. I mean love it. Great balance and doesnt catch wind like others.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Look at Dead center archery products. They make real nice carbon rods. High quality and very reasonable price. Super service with custom applications. Look at his web page.


----------



## wings (Oct 27, 2005)

oh i forgot i didnt order the hogg father sight still looking on that too >>>>


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

What type of shooting will you be doing?


----------



## wings (Oct 27, 2005)

open class


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Hard to beat the Doinker Fatties... Very stiff carbon rod, 
with all the benefits of the Doinker Supreme...


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a few pics of my Apex 7 with Smooth Stability stabilizers on it. It holds better than ever before with these stabs. Pm me if you need more info.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1436375&p=1060240558#post1060240558


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I second dead center stabs.Great product and real good price.


----------



## SnapCracklePip (Jan 4, 2011)

Just added a doinker multirod 10.5" So much better than the crappy Xfactor that came on my bow.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Take a look at the Smooth Stability stabs. I have the 28" and it works great.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

NC100Kurt said:


> Look at Dead center archery products. They make real nice carbon rods. High quality and very reasonable price. Super service with custom applications. Look at his web page.


You def want to give Todd at Dead Center a look. His products are top notch!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I just started using the Xtreme stabilizers and I'm loving them. Way cheaper then the big names and shoot awesome.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

If you want the best carbon check out the vendeta grunge best carbon stab on the market Jason will bend over backwards to help you out.For aluminum you absolutely cannot beat Paradigm SOS Joe os another great guy that will help you out.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Not ever selling my B stingers. I found what works for me. 
DB


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

johnh1720 said:


> Here is a few pics of my Apex 7 with Smooth Stability stabilizers on it. It holds better than ever before with these stabs. Pm me if you need more info.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1436375&p=1060240558#post1060240558


That's one beautiful bow right there!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

wings said:


> open class


Fatty or the Platinum for me. Never had such a great stabilizer


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the doinker platinums as well on my supra. Simply awesome!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I have tried a couple and I always go back to my b stingers.


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Dead Center Archery will have anything you will ever need. Give him a call!

Todd @ (570) 259-0981


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

X2 on the B-Stingers. Have several and will never go to anything else, other than another B-Stinger LOL. Just found a stab that works for me in all aspect of archery, hunting, 3D, spots and field.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

60X said:


> I just started using the Xtreme stabilizers and I'm loving them. Way cheaper then the big names and shoot awesome.


X2 I love the Xtreme bars. As good if not better then most and very good prices


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> That's one beautiful bow right there!


Thank you very much.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

KTECH designs will have their carbon 2 and 4 rods on the market very soon. They are SUPER nice. here's a couple pics of mine on my C4.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a Stokerized stab and it has tightened my group considerably. I no longer shoot 20yd groups, its just too hard on the arrows.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

ive shot alot of stabs and finally settled on smooth stability easily change the weigths on the front or back in 1 oz adjustments


----------



## blackice89 (Dec 18, 2009)

If you are shooting in a hunter class setup I would go with a B-Stinger 11.5 w/ a 8 oz. or 11 oz.


----------

